# Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1183244 regarding changing headlight and fog light bulbs. This is a new post with photos specifically regarding the changing of the fog light bulbs.
You can also read about changing halogen headlight bulbs here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418
First, I bought the Euro headlight switch and installed it. I bent Pin #7 out of the way so I didn't get the rear fog light warning icon on the MFI. Everything works great. One of the benefits of having this switch is that you can have running lights and fogs on at the same time. White fog lights aren't very good cutting through fog, so I bought Amber Ions 55W H11 from http://www.epimporters.com.








These are the steps involved in changing the fog lights (the instructions are the same for both sides). If you have air suspension, you may want to put it in "jack" mode so its a little easier to work. The job takes about 30 minutes start to finish. The second one will go faster than the first.
1. Remove the small cover plate on the front bumper for the tow hook. There is a small tab at the bottom that you pull out to release the tow hook cover.
2. Start working the oval shaped fog light trim panel off by pulling firmly on the upper center of the panel until it unsnaps. I found it best to start with the top center tab and work counter clockwise (on the right fog) and clockwise (on the left (driver's side) fog). To get the first tab out is tough, pull hard, you'll think it is going to break but it shouldn't, its just tough to get out. Tools are not necessary for this process. I think using a screwdriver or other prying device may break or mangle the trim panel. There are a total of 4 tabs, one on each side of the trim panel.
3. Once you get the fog light trim panel off, you'll have to lay down and look up above the fog light lens to see 1 of the 3 phillips screws you'll need to remove. Remove the three phillips screws holding the fog light assembly to the subframe.
4. Once the three phillips screws are removed, you'll have to carefully work the fog light assembly out of the bumper. It will take a little patience, make sure not to force anything; its just a tight fit. Use the interior cavity of the bumper to get it out.
5. Twist the back of the bulb assembly so it unlocks from the fog light lens. The bulb assembly should pull straight out. Lay the fog light lens aside for the moment.
6. Using a small straight edge screwdriver, pry up the top clip holding the bulb assembly on to the wire harness. The bulb assembly should pull straight out without too much trouble.
7. Install the replacement bulb making sure not to touch any part of the bulb with your fingers. If you do, wipe it clean with a dry tissue or rag.
8. Re-attach the bulb assembly to the fog light lens. There is one tab larger than the others to guide you on the fit into the rear of the lens assembly. Twist the bulb assembly so it clicks tight.
9. Re-install the fog light assembly. This is not easy and will take a little work to get it in properly. Pay attention to the round peg in the subframe that fits into a hole on the fog light assembly. Once you get it back in, the three phillips screw holes should line up perfectly without having to force anything. Be patient, it may take a while to get it back in. Make sure to tighten all three phillips screws.
10. Re-attach the fog light trim panel. This is done by starting with the large flat tab at one end of the panel. Insert this tab first. Then, get the top tab snapped in. I had difficulty on both sides with the top tab. Take your time and push hard straight back after you have confirmed that the tab is in fact lined up with the slot in the bumper.
When you're done, it should look like this:








Headlights VAGGED for Euro setting.








Fogs Only










_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:31 PM 2-20-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

BC, excellent write up! Yes, getting the lamp assy's back into their mounts is a real pain the in a$s. That said, I was able to change both fogs to amber ions, 55W Osram Silverstars for the high beams and Osram Diadems in the two turn signals in less than 30 minutes unassisted.
I love my amber ion fogs! Thanks for doing a clear and concise write up!


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

I have the amber ions as well. They are great on foggy rainy Seattle mornings!









_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I bent Pin #7 out of the way so I didn't get the rear fog light warning icon on the MFI.

Can you provide more info on bending the # 7 pin out of the way? I would like to be able to turn on the fogs only with the running lights.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (WaitingforaT-REG)*

There appear to be three options for this:
1. Pulling the #7 wire out all together. I attempted this, but it was much too difficult.
2. Somehow grabbing on to Pin #7 and breaking it off. I tried this with some needlenose pliers but was bending the other pins around #7. Perhaps I didn't have the right tool.
3. What I did was to first bend the pin into an "L" down into the corner of the connector. Then I pushed the top half of the "L" down along side the bottom of the connector. By doing this, the #7 pin is out of the way of the other connectors and lying flat on the bottom of the connector so it doesn't prevent a firm connection with the wire harness.

_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:22 PM 2-14-2004_


_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:23 PM 2-14-2004_


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

Nice job Brian, whats your next project?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_Nice job Brian, whats your next project?

I'm waiting on the Osram Silverstar Halogens to come so I can get a better match between the high beam halogens and the xenons.
Then, after that, I plan to do a little lowering on the suspension with the VAG.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

Don't expect to much. The Silverstars are brighter and throw farther, but they are still halogen yellow compared to the Xenon's. I have learned to live with it. It's a small price to pay for all that extra light!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

That first picture was beautiful. It looks like you had just the right amount of light for the picture and just the right amount reflecting of the chrome and front of the car. Now only if you had a chrome grille.......The picture would be a step above beautiful.
As for the mod....Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the Euro Switch. Are you planning on wiring the REAR fog light?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_ Now only if you had a chrome grille.......The picture would be a step above beautiful.

I considered the chrome grill; particularly after I saw this photo of the V10...








compared to mine....








...and I decided that I like the more subdued look of what I have now rather than the more "flashy" chrome grill.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_As for the mod....Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the Euro Switch. Are you planning on wiring the REAR fog light?

I don't think so. Based on Spockcat's post on what would be involved in doing it, the rear fog is not _that_ important to me. I would consider it if the wiring harness is found to be present and it wasn't a big deal; otherwise, its not for me.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Another bump for the newbies on the forum. This is a good do it yourself project.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

Can the wiring handle the H11 80 watt ambers, instead of the 50 watt ambers????
Also cant get the hoen website to open, need a set of :
H7 70w Hoen xenonmatch Titanium bulbs anyone got a easier source?


_Modified by Leweyb at 10:03 PM 9-2-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Leweyb)*

I don't think I would bother. The aiming on these light is so poor, that you will not have a noticeable advantage with brighter lights.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (aircooled)*

are they more like driving lights then fogs? I need the yellow down here, over here because of the fog off the water in the mornings, i thought the increased brightness would help....no????


----------



## Black Touareg (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Leweyb)*

Slightly off the track I know, but has anyone had a problem with moisture inside the foglight glass. Even after using the lights the moisture returned each morning. 
I have had both lights replaced by VW. The dealer told me this was normal, but I found it unacceptable and so they were replaced.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Black Touareg)*

Search for it, I know there have been posts


----------



## Black Touareg (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Leweyb)*

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Black Touareg (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Leweyb)*

Yep, found the earlier discussion.... I am not alone


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (Leweyb)*

Mine seem like that. I think they would be OK if there was a way to adjust the light beam to push out a little farther than they do (about 12 feet in front of the vehicle now before the light falls off).
They are totally useless in thick fog. The only reason I turn them on is for added visibility in the fog and snow.


_Modified by aircooled at 8:51 PM 6-19-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (aircooled)*

Bravocharlie:
Thank you for the instructions to remove the foglights to change bulbs. I followed your directions yesterday to the letter.... and the directions worked like buttuh!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I put my Hoen Xenonmatch Titanium foglights in.... now, all six lights match when they are lit up!!! Very Cool!


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (TREGinginCO)*

I would like to install yellow fog lights too, but am having trouble finding a plausible supply. Some of the older posts refer to "amber ions" but PIAA doesn't offer their ION bulb in H11.
What is the good tip for this application?


----------



## Rennwagen1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (joeofthemountain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeofthemountain* »_ but PIAA doesn't offer their ION bulb in H11.
What is the good tip for this application?

Nope, the PIAA H11 was just released in the states and it is available only in the Extreme WHite Plus line right now. I put a set in my Treg but I also put a set of PIAA 520 amber fogs on the front also. Nothing beats a set of 6-1/2" PIAA foglights.


_Modified by Rennwagen1 at 5:00 AM 12-15-2005_


----------



## VentoGT (Mar 22, 2000)

Nice write-up. For those of you that don't want to purchase new bulbs and change them out...you can simply get some yellow tinted Xpel headlight film and cut them out to not only protect the light housings, but also give a perfect yellow fog color!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_...and I decided that I like the more subdued look of what I have now rather than the more "flashy" chrome grill.

I'm the same way... I didn't think my V8 needed the extra bling... err chrome.







That's why I also opted to buy the Black roof racks, instead of the silver (I like the the low-key look).
What's even weirder, we have the same body color.
Garry


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

Now here is a blast from the past.
I ordered a set of Hoen H11 Endurance Yellow Fog Light Bulbs http://www.hoen-usa.com/endurance.htm and installed them this weekend. They don't seem near as bright and yellow as the Amber Ion Yellow Bulbs from epimporters. 
I have PIAA Plasma Ion's http://www.amazon.com/PIAA-135...3TUE2in my TT and they don't seen as good as the Amber Ions either.
A guy at work today recommended rallylights.com. They have an H11 in what they call Extreme Yellow Xenon http://www.rallylights.com/hella/H11.asp.
I can't find epimports anymore.







Has anyone found a good yellow H11 Fog Light bulb that compares with epimports amber ion?


_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:54 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (I8ABUG)*

http://www.europeanautosport.com/yellow.htm This is what you are looking for. At least this is what RJ and myself have in our foglights.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (I8ABUG)*

Not sure you'd want a super bright fog - it would blind you with reflected light when you need to see the most.
My PIAA yellows do a pretty good job in snow and heavy fog, which eastern Pennsylvania is prone to getting. Much better than the white bulbs that came stock. With the Euro switch, I can run fogs-only without the mains.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (joeofthemountain)*

My Two Cents - about yellow vs white light
At one time I thought white was bad for fog lights too, then during a physics class I changed my option - base on the size of the water droplets in fog and what happens when light hits them.
I might suggest that you take a look at these two links and go with what you think...make sure you read the entire page as the first part sounds good then explained different in the later part.
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/...4.htm

http://www.cartalk.com/content....html
IMHO it is the height of the light above the ground, the brightness and the upper cut off that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Anyone running the 70W xenon match titanium bulbs instead of standard 55W? I know people run 70W H7 bulbs instead of the standard 55W? Just curious as I did the yellow bulbs today in 55W.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## DervisevicVW (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (bravocharlie)*

i think it looks 10 times better with yellow and im am going to do it to but i don't noe if i should put yellow H.I.D's in my fog lights or just regular yellow bulbs in the fog lights what u think? and do u noe where i can get a EURO SWITCH for my 08 T-reg2 VR6?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Fog Light Bulbs from White to Yellow (DervisevicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DervisevicVW* »_i think it looks 10 times better with yellow and im am going to do it to but i don't noe if i should put yellow H.I.D's in my fog lights or just regular yellow bulbs in the fog lights what u think? and do u noe where i can get a EURO SWITCH for my 08 T-reg2 VR6?










I don't believe there is a difference between the 2004-2007 switch and the 2008. Anyway, I have the one that I am sure works for the 2004-2007 here:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/touareg/Paypalpage1.htm
Photo:








Aside from the fewer positions, does yours look any different?


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

It doesn't matter to oncoming traffic which light cuts through the fog better, just which one blinds oncoming drivers. I commute regularly on a curved mountain highway and I curse everyone with white fogs and hid's. The yellows on the other hand are much easier on the eyes, they throw a lot of light without the blinding glare. Some of the truckers have converted they're running lights to yellow as well, easy on my eyes especially in the rain.


----------

